# What do you think of my 15x9" widened corrado steelies?



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

I am very curious to see what people feel about these rims. I get mixed reviews ALL the time.








































How do you rate these rims? You dig them or hate them?


----------



## rootrider (Feb 18, 2004)

I honestly can't see how anyone would say they aren't good looking, especially on that car. But I wouldn't fault you for selling them though.


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (rootrider)*

I am planning on rocking them for a few shows or so. Money looks to be ok. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elmolovesvdub (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: What do you think of my 15x9" widened corrado steelies? (vw dan)*

Don't listen to jealous people I think those look nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: What do you think of my 15x9" widened corrado steelies? (elmolovesvdub)*

Just trying to get more of a general car enthusiast opinion on them...


----------



## elmolovesvdub (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: What do you think of my 15x9" widened corrado steelies? (vw dan)*

Quick question. I wanna get lowering springs but don't know if it would be the drop that I want . If so how low 60/40 ????


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: What do you think of my 15x9" widened corrado steelies? (elmolovesvdub)*

Sent PM.

Now what do you guys think?


----------



## Dub Inspiring (Oct 23, 2005)

tires you running?


----------



## Fdizz (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (Dub Inspiring)*

id rock the piss outta 'em


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (Fdizz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub Inspiring* »_tires you running?

Kuhmo Ecsta Supra 195/45/15


_Quote, originally posted by *Fdizz* »_id rock the piss outta 'em

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: What do you think of my 15x9" widened corrado steelies? (vw dan)*

Love them. You could powdercoat the centers black though. I think that'd look pretty good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chri5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Nice, but you should get a set of wheels with some bling as a second set. You cant roll on just one set of wheels!


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (Chri5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chri5* »_Nice, but you should get a set of wheels with some bling as a second set. You cant roll on just one set of wheels! 









I have those in the garage...


----------



## SunnyCatStudio (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (vw dan)*

wish i could choose between bbs and widened steelies....


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (SunnyCatStudio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SunnyCatStudio* »_wish i could choose between bbs and widened steelies....


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: What do you think of my 15x9" widened corrado steelies? (vw dan)*

i like them alot. better looking than 13s or 14s on that kind of car. and there isn't too much stretch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: What do you think of my 15x9" widened corrado steelies? (roccostud)*

Sexy!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Rado steelies Ftw
Widened,even better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: What do you think of my 15x9" widened corrado steelies? (vw dan)*


----------



## dastardize (May 20, 2006)

*Re: What do you think of my 15x9" widened corrado steelies? (vw dan)*

How much did it cost to widen them? I really dig 'em!!!!!


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: What do you think of my 15x9" widened corrado steelies? (dastardize)*

previous owner paid for them...

but i was told: 
$400 - rims
$400 - paint/lip
$400 - tires
+ drove to canada from WA


----------



## lenny2876 (May 1, 2004)

*Re: What do you think of my 15x9" widened corrado steelies? (vw dan)*

i love em







really want a set for my jetta


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: What do you think of my 15x9" widened corrado steelies? (lenny2876)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbinn (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: What do you think of my 15x9" widened corrado steelies? (vw dan)*

I dig them alot. I have an identical set in 5 lug.


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: What do you think of my 15x9" widened corrado steelies? (vdubbinn)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: What do you think of my 15x9" widened corrado steelies? (vw dan)*

wow... a few more votes in...


----------



## StereoMotional (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: What do you think of my 15x9" widened corrado steelies? (vw dan)*

ide go gangsta and paint them black...or red


----------



## membersonly (May 29, 2005)

i thought the tire size was 195/65/r15???
yikes!!! i hope i didnt order the wrong tires


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (membersonly)*

Who is doing widened steelies out there? I wouldn't mind getting a set done in 8" for an mk1.
Looks pimp bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbinn (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: (Fast929)*

Here's where I got mine done. 

Wheel Works
Tim Smith (609) 387-4488
1703 Route 130 Burlington, NJ 08016


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbinn)*

Previous owner paid for it... I just get to enjoy the benefits.


----------



## mkvadam (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re:*

Love em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Re: (mkvadam)*

Nice and tight...I like 'em!


----------



## crack8 (Nov 8, 2005)

love em


----------



## IMNOTALOUD (Feb 28, 2006)

rears need to poke a little more other than that they Hawt.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (IMNOTALOUD)*

NICE







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iwunnamk4 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: What do you think of my 15x9" widened corrado steelies? (vw dan)*

Id say keep the wheels and powdercoat them black with a chrome lip. but if you dont want to spend keep them that way. those wheels are sexy just the way they are.


----------



## RedRocketMk2 (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: What do you think of my 15x9" widened corrado steelies? (iwunnamk4)*

Agreed... Wheels are dam fine, and the coupe is outrageous...
Bump


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: What do you think of my 15x9" widened corrado steelies? (RedRocketMk2)*

Thanks guys.


----------



## VR6BOPER (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: What do you think of my 15x9" widened corrado steelies? (vw dan)*

Love the look!
Personally I would powdercoat them all black, but that's my personal preference.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: What do you think of my 15x9" widened corrado steelies? (VR6BOPER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BOPER* »_Personally I would powdercoat them all black, but that's my personal preference.

Black with chrome lip is kinda played, though they would look good like that.
How about black with a red lip?


----------

